# APS will be there 3rd ANNUAL REPTILE SHOW



## Slateman (Feb 13, 2007)

*Welcome to Macarthur
Herpetological Society Inc.*

*NEXT MEETING FEBRUARY 16TH MEETING* *3rd ANNUAL REPTILE SHOW
Sunday 18th February 2007​*​​ *Exhibit set up 9.00am - doors open 10am to 4pm​*​​  
* TO GO - REGISTRATIONS MUST BE IN BY FRIDAY 16th*

Entries will be open to all type of reptiles including elapids. Hourly workshops, talks, reptile demonstration, see a show case of the latest herp products. 

With prizes in excess $1,000 for the best exhibits. This will ensure quality displays and animals with lots of variety. 

During the day Hot Food and beverages will be available for purchase.
* EXHIBIT AND TRADE REGISTRATION COMPULSORY
Registration must be received by no later than
February 16th 2007 either by post or handed in at our monthly
meeting held on the 16th February. *
*EXHIBIT FEES*
$10 for the first display, $5 second display & $2.00 each thereafter, a free URS / Macherps Polo Shirt will be given to each entrant. *TRADE SPACE*
10 sqm commercial display areas available. The cost will be $100 per display and private reptile sellers can setup a table for $20 *GENERAL ENTRY FEE*
$5 Adult, $2 Kids under 12, $10 Family *WHERE*
MINTO PCYC, 95 MINTO ROAD, MINTO


for more informations look at website www.macherps.com


----------



## pugsly (Feb 13, 2007)

In the words of Darrell..

"Its Gunna be HUUUUGGGEEE!!"

See you all there!


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 13, 2007)

lol im gonna knock back work so we can come  its gonna be awsome to meet some more aps members too


----------



## Slateman (Feb 13, 2007)

Junior will be there morning to answer support questions to people.


----------



## falconboy (Feb 13, 2007)

Will there be some Reptiles Australia mags there? I assume so, my newsagent hasnt got any left.....


----------



## FAY (Feb 13, 2007)

I am really looking forward to the show, looking forward to meeting up with some people that myself and Garth haven't seen for a while!

Was looking forward to buying some herps...haven't got any money left now....can I have 12 months interest free???? hehe

Looking forward to seeing you again slatey!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yep, simon WAtherow will definitely be there with a great "dry" supply of vol 3 Issue 3!!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 13, 2007)

hey slatey!
you bringing any balls to this occation?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey slaty....

is sexslatina coming?

http://www.aussiepythons.com/member.php?u=959

oooow yeah!


----------



## pbolomey (Feb 13, 2007)

5 Days to go

The following animals will be for sale: beardies, turtles, stimsons, cap yorks, sand swimers, maccies and more to come.

Pablo


----------



## reece89 (Feb 13, 2007)

wish we had something in brisbane like this


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 13, 2007)

hobbo1972 said:


> lol im gonna knock back work so we can come  its gonna be awsome to meet some more aps members too



*nods*
I've taken the day off work aswell! And two days before my birthday...shweet!


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 13, 2007)

Cant wait


----------



## gaz (Feb 13, 2007)

I will be there, sounds like a great day.Good to meet some more members.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 13, 2007)

well folks please keep this thread running. I have emailed a few people that are selling stuff. Amazingly, a few have come back asking me about the show because they had no idea that it was on. Please keep these threads top of the list.


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## Bryony (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is another bump for you


----------



## FAY (Feb 14, 2007)

bumpety boo


----------



## FAY (Feb 14, 2007)

Will Fuscus be there selling any of his 'cool clothes' ?


----------



## gillsy (Feb 14, 2007)

Bumpy bump.

Great everyone come along and they can pay me out.

For free.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 14, 2007)

Or just say hi to you Gillsy pherhaps? 
How are you getting there?


----------



## gillsy (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll already be down there on Saturday at my mothers.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 14, 2007)

I will be going I can't wait.Will there be some Chondro's?


----------



## gillsy (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah Mitch there will be at least 1.


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 14, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> well folks please keep this thread running. I have emailed a few people that are selling stuff. Amazingly, a few have come back asking me about the show because they had no idea that it was on. Please keep these threads top of the list.



Well they should have purchased the latest edition of *Reptiles Australia*, and *read it*  Nice ad by the way  .

Will be an excellent day. :lol: :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 14, 2007)

Will i be able to harass you there Glimmerman???????????

Simone.


----------



## FAY (Feb 14, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Will i be able to harass you there Glimmerman???????????
> 
> Simone.



You harass all the fellas Simone....leave them alone!!!!! hehe


----------



## Hickson (Feb 14, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> You harass all the fellas Simone....leave them alone!!!!! hehe



Yeah, and I've seen the way you behave when you leave Garth at home!!!!!!!



Hix


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 14, 2007)

A question like that on Valentine's Day  ...... What do you think :lol: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Adam (Feb 14, 2007)

Damn!!! Why did we move out of Campbelltown....?.......... Oh thats right we hated living there, what a bugger!!!!!


----------



## gillsy (Feb 14, 2007)

bump


----------



## FAY (Feb 14, 2007)

hehehe Hixy!!!


----------



## hodges (Feb 14, 2007)

anyone wanna give me a lift there ? lol
cheers
brad


----------



## Bryony (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be there!
Just hope slatelatina will be also!


----------



## FAY (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it is sexlatina Bryony


----------



## Hickson (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm not going if Sexlatina is going! She doesn't leave me alone!!!



Hix


----------



## slim6y (Feb 15, 2007)

hodges_399 said:


> anyone wanna give me a lift there ? lol
> cheers
> brad



And if you're picking up Hodges can you swing past my place (in Cairns) and pick me up to!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 15, 2007)

Sure


----------



## FAY (Feb 15, 2007)

Is sexlatina slateman in drag?


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh shucks Glimmerman.

Giddy Up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really can't wait now.

Simone.


----------



## gillsy (Feb 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## FAY (Feb 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## Possum (Feb 15, 2007)

*Reptile Show*

I noticed a flyer in Video Ezy in Ingleburn for the Expo too, so it is geting good coverage.


----------



## pep13 (Feb 15, 2007)

bbbbbump


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 15, 2007)

Are we allowed to take pics???

Just wondering because id love to take some pics of some of the reptiles there


----------



## Aslan (Feb 15, 2007)

Possum said:


> I noticed a flyer in Video Ezy in Ingleburn for the Expo too, so it is geting good coverage.


 
Was also an article on Page 2 or 3 of the Camden Advertiser...had a brief snippet of some talk with Pete and had a young fella (I presume Pete's) holding a hatchling turtle...definately getting a great amount of coverage and exposure...


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 16, 2007)

get back up there


----------



## gillsy (Feb 16, 2007)

Didn't you hear hobbo, get up there.


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 16, 2007)

lol


----------



## FAY (Feb 16, 2007)

Stop going down!


----------



## gaara (Feb 16, 2007)

Wheres a good place for us all to meet? Shall we all converge on the APS table? lol


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 16, 2007)

I reckon we all meet at the pub first.

Simone.


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 16, 2007)

I Said Get Back Up There And Stay There Lol


----------



## FAY (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope to meet a lot of you there....shall we have name tags?

Esp MrBredli......he cracks me up!


----------



## gaara (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll be the guy with the bullseye


----------



## gillsy (Feb 16, 2007)

LoL @ gaara, 

NAME TAGS!! I don't think anyone hates me on here.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 16, 2007)

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP

Simone.


----------



## FAY (Feb 16, 2007)

Up she goes


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 17, 2007)

b b b b b b u u u u u u m m m m m m m p p p p p p


----------



## hogey5 (Feb 17, 2007)

have you gotta be a member of the macarthur herp society to be able to go?


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 17, 2007)

No, u just need to be a member of any herp society to be able to buy herps.


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 17, 2007)

So just having a license isn't enough, you need to be a member of a society as well, to be able to purchase animals?

Well there goes my hopes of spending up big!!


----------



## hogey5 (Feb 17, 2007)

does aps count as bein a member of a herp society?


----------



## Slateman (Feb 17, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Will i be able to harass you there Glimmerman???????????
> 
> Simone.


Simone there will be plenty of us to be harass. lots of volunteers


----------



## Slateman (Feb 17, 2007)

Bryony said:


> I'll be there!
> Just hope slatelatina will be also!



Her name is Sexslatina Bryony and she will be hiding there for sure.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 17, 2007)

Hix said:


> I'm not going if Sexlatina is going! She doesn't leave me alone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



I am not blaming her Hix. You are such a stud man.
As I remember you was nominated once hank of APS.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 17, 2007)

Aslan said:


> Was also an article on Page 2 or 3 of the Camden Advertiser...had a brief snippet of some talk with Pete and had a young fella (I presume Pete's) holding a hatchling turtle...definately getting a great amount of coverage and exposure...



Tank with Pete?
That must have to be large tank. I am not sure if he will be in the tank this time. He will be running around at this expo I am sure of it.


----------



## hogey5 (Feb 17, 2007)

bump, does aps count as bein a member of a society to buy stuff from the herp show????


----------



## falconboy (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll be the guy that looks a little like a cross between Tom Cruise and Leonardo Caprio.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 17, 2007)

If you are not a member then you can join MacHerps on the day and no APS does not count as being a member of a society. Bring your licence as well just in case Big Brother turns up.


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 17, 2007)

well we're coming for sure and we are NOT bringing the baby  so we will be able to have a few drinks before and after the show


----------



## hogey5 (Feb 17, 2007)

does it cost to become a member of mac herps?


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 17, 2007)

yep


----------



## hogey5 (Feb 17, 2007)

how much?


----------



## Slateman (Feb 17, 2007)

hogey5 said:


> does aps count as bein a member of a herp society?



It should . NWPS do recognize us as online herp society, that is why we can have for sale forum active. But I don't know if this is ok for this purpose.
Looks like peter explained this.
Anyway people should get as members to Macarthur herp society anyway. It is cheap and group is fantastic. I am member also.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 17, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Is sexlatina slateman in drag?



Yeah I was wondering who that was aswell...?


----------



## gaara (Feb 17, 2007)

Tat you better be there - I'm coming out tomorrow (get your mind out of the gutter) and there better be some familiar-ish faces to meet (bit of an oxymoronic statement that).


----------



## Slateman (Feb 17, 2007)

Please if you get there tomorrow, look for APS stand. We will give you aps tag with your APS user name and one month free subscription to APS.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 18, 2007)

Wooooooo Hooooooo 

Its today 

See you all there


----------

